# Paramedic scholarships



## blachatch (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm about to start medic school in the fall and the cost is about 7k after book. I don't have 7k in my pocket so I was wondering what some of you did to pay for medic school? I dont think that I qualify for a pell grant as I have a full time job. Any help would be nice!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 19, 2012)

I never qualified for grants or anything like that so I got a student line of credit from my bank. Much cheaper than putting it on a credit card.


----------



## blachatch (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Is that set up like a loan and you make payments?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 19, 2012)

blachatch said:


> ^^ Is that set up like a loan and you make payments?



you are pre approved for x amount. You are only charged for what you actually use. While in school you only pay the interest (which is a very low payment...my highest was like 15 a month) once you graduate you move to your repayment plan that you and the bank have already worked out. It is very similar to how most student loans works and I am sure it varies by banks.


----------



## bstone (Jun 20, 2012)

Is this program part of a college? If so you might be able to apply for FAFSA.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

If you go through an accredited program at a junior college, community college you should be able to get a student loan just as you would for any other degree. In some cases you can get a loan even if it isn't a degree program. I would encourage you to do your research on student loans first though and *only* take out what you really need. Student loans can be a burden that take decades to pay off.


----------



## blachatch (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes it is through a community college.. I always though FASFA was only for people that had no income while in school.


----------



## bstone (Jun 20, 2012)

blachatch said:


> Yes it is through a community college.. I always though FASFA was only for people that had no income while in school.



It's for everyone, even if you make a million a year. FAFSA lets you gain access to education loans, which are super low interest and often don't begin accruing interest until after you've graduated. If you are low income then you can qualify for the Pell Grant (free money!) and Stafford Loan (super low interest loan).


----------



## medicdan (Jun 20, 2012)

Check out http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=26834


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Jun 22, 2012)

blachatch said:


> ...so I was wondering what some of you did to pay for medic school?



*coughs, looks away in shame*

I'm sure some of the pictures have made it to the internet by now...


----------

